# Breeders in central FL?



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

We are looking to purchase our first GSD and don't know where to start. Are they any reputable breeders in the central florida area that have reasonable prices? We are not looking for a show dog, just a family pet. What should we look for in a breeder?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

mkac2005 said:


> We are not looking for a show dog, just a family pet. What should we look for in a breeder?


What a GREAT question!!! Great for you guys to try and learn as much as you can before making the plunge. We have tons of links that will make your eyes glaze over with information overload, and give you good basics to help you make an informed, educated choice. And before people can recommend breeders, you'll need to know a bit more about what kind of GSD you are looking for (as in working, show, german or american line), and a bit more about your lifestyle and expectations of your dog, above and beyond "we want a family pet" - but more along the lines of energy levels, how much exercise you can give your dog, what training classes you are planning on, and so on. So after reading through the links, you'll be better prepared to answer questions, and people will be better able to give appropriate recommendations. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

How to tell a good breeder website from a bad one | | Ruffly Speaking: Dog photography and general dog nuttiness of all kinds. Kind of like Nutella.Ruffly Speaking: Dog photography and general dog nuttiness of all kinds. Kind of like Nutella.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

we would prefer german lines. We have 2 young children ages 5 & 8 and would like a dog that is active, but not overly hyper. We are planning on attending puppy/basic obedience classes & exercising on a regular basis. We do not care about color as much as general health and disposition. Thank you for the links you posted I will be checking them out!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

The president of our Shutzhund club imports her dogs from Germany. I know she has one female puppy left from her January litter if you are interested.

She supplies dogs for patrol and SAR. 

She is located in South Fla, so that is not too far of a drive for a quality dog.


----------

